

Beyond the Task List - koblenski
http://sam-koblenski.blogspot.com/2013/05/beyond-task-list.html

======
madospace
If we use multiple tools to finish things then it will decrease your
productivity. I basically use Asana for my project where the need is detailed
task management. and Any.Do for small things which will slip from my mind,
which works cross platform.

Basically the problem we are facing is a need of an intelligent list, which
will understand our needs. Instead of a dumb one, something which reminds me
of my tasks will work based on context.

~~~
koblenski
Yes, that's true. Multiple tools does pose that problem. It's a tough choice
between separate tools that are just good enough and one tool that tries to do
everything. Everyone probably has a slightly different way of attacking this
eternal problem. It seems that we all need a personal assistant as a second
brain with a perfect memory and can anticipate our needs. Wouldn't that be
nice if task management software could eventually do that?

~~~
madospace
Exactly, few people are trying to solve these problem, It is interesting to
see the progress.

